# shelf system rack out of 1x3 and 1x4 wood



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

got it built and its venting alot better


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice work. I have always been a fan of open air racks for the venting reason alone. Plus, if you spend all that money on gear, why hide it in a cabinet


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice rack. I'm going to be building one in the near future. 

What species of wood did you use? 

Did you just paint it or is that a black stain?

I'm thinking of either going MDF with veneer, or maybe hardwood depending on costs. I've also thought about buying a piece of used furniture and chopping it up as the wood would be cheaper.


----------

